# Ac/dc



## fretboard

November 7 - Toronto, Ontario - Rogers Centre
November 28 - Vancouver, British Columbia - General Motors Place


----------



## ne1roc

fretboard said:


> November 7 - Toronto, Ontario - Rogers Centre
> November 28 - Vancouver, British Columbia - General Motors Place



Excellent!!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Milkman

Best rock and roll band on the planet these days IMO.


People tend to dismiss Angus as a garden variety pentatonic player. 

I suppose that term could be applied to many players including quite a few very famous ones.

I'm a big fan. I thnk he's highly underrated.


----------



## mario

Milkman said:


> Best rock and roll band on the planet these days IMO.
> 
> 
> People tend to dismiss Angus as a garden variety pentatonic player.
> 
> I suppose that term could be applied to many players including quite a few very famous ones.
> 
> I'm a big fan. I thnk he's highly underrated.


Yep....I too think Angus is underated. Way back in the day when I first started to play guitar, their album "Powerage" had just been released. I learned every song off that album. About a year later, I saw them backup Aerosmith in Detroit....stole the show from the headliner. As far as this upcoming show is concerned....it might be a great candidate for my 9 year old son's first concert. He is a big Angus fan! Anyone know when tickets go on sale?


----------



## ne1roc

Angus Young was the man who turned me on to the guitar. When I first saw the album cover for If You Want Blood, I had no idea who AC/DC was, but the cover was so cool, I had to buy it. Took it home, played the album and instantly became a fan.


----------



## mario

ne1roc said:


> Angus Young was the man who turned me on to the guitar. When I first saw the album cover for If You Want Blood, I had no idea who AC/DC was, but the cover was so cool, I had to buy it. Took it home, played the album and instantly became a fan.


That's a great live album...Bon was such a dynamic frontman. I'll have to dig out my vinyl and give it a spin. I too loved that cover when it came out.


----------



## Starbuck

Do yourselves a favor and check out Family Jewels. It's awesome! 1 DVD is great old Bon Scott videos and the other is Brian Johnston.


----------



## ne1roc

Starbuck said:


> Do yourselves a favor and check out Family Jewels. It's awesome! 1 DVD is great old Bon Scott videos and the other is Brian Johnston.


Great DVD! Check out the "Plug Me In" DVD Box set too! It has really old stuff on it.


----------



## Rick31797

I seen the stiff upper lip tour in Ottawa..always wanted to see them and i wasnt disappointed. Up in the 300 level and when those cannons went off..For those about to rock !!!!! we salute you>> wham the shock hit me right in the chest.
Great show, Angus is slowing down a bit...no head shaking, no Oxygen, but a great guitar player.. bluesy style leads.. and Malcom as one person said , is the Guts behind the sound of AC/DC.. Angus does the leads and fills, and of course puts on a good show.

Angus doesnt have time to pedal stomp , just pure Marshall power. 4 100watt full stacks cranked.

Would love to see them again sometime.. dont think i will make the Toronto show.

Rick


----------



## fretboard

Tickets go on sale Friday (19th) $70 or $100 + fees...

I'd assume there'll be a few presales the day before.


----------



## ne1roc

Just scored 4 nice seats!

:banana: :rockon2: :banana:


----------



## mario

ne1roc said:


> Just scored 4 nice seats!
> 
> :banana: :rockon2: :banana:


My wonderful sister-in-law scored us amazing tickets too! Should be a great show!:banana:


----------



## ne1roc

mario said:


> My wonderful sister-in-law scored us amazing tickets too! Should be a great show!:banana:


Excellent!


----------



## Starbuck

*Another one added*

Fri Jan 9th! Yipee, maybe I'll score tix for this one!


----------



## Rick31797

Seen the Stiff Upper Lip tour.. you wont be disappointed.. I thought about getting tickets but too late. Maybe the Jan 9 show.


See on Kijiji a guy paid 440.00 for two tickets plus other fee's totaling 1056.00 for two tickets and now he can't go.. trying to get his money back.. i would never pay this..

These other ticket outlets that buy the tickets for 99.00 and selling them for 400 .00 and up should not be allowed too.

I thought ticket master got around the Bots programs that scoop up all the good tickets in Seconds and leave the working guy out in the cold.

Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Rick31797 said:


> Seen the Stiff Upper Lip tour.. you wont be disappointed.. I thought about getting tickets but too late. Maybe the Jan 9 show.
> 
> 
> See on Kijiji a guy paid 440.00 for two tickets plus other fee's totaling 1056.00 for two tickets and now he can't go.. trying to get his money back.. i would never pay this..
> 
> These other ticket outlets that buy the tickets for 99.00 and selling them for 400 .00 and up should not be allowed too.
> 
> I thought ticket master got around the Bots programs that scoop up all the good tickets in Seconds and leave the working guy out in the cold.
> 
> Rick


Speaking of those services StubHub has to be one of the biggest rip-offs off all time. I would venture a guess that maybe 2% of all the tickets on there are actually listed by ordinary people. ie, not some corporation or scalper.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

It would appear that the second ACC show has sold out. In about 12 minutes


----------



## Starbuck

YIPEE!!! Just got me 5 GREAT seats! It's the 1st time for me to see them..:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I just managed to get center row 9 for myself. They have singles left but thats it. I seen them at SARS but that was insane.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I noticed that on my ticket for TO and on all shows that AC/DC is using the "paperless" ticket system. I had first thought that this would be a will call situation where you would have to go to the will call booth on the night of the show but it's not. With this system you go through the gate and show a piece of ID and swipe the credit card you used to purchase the tickets and in you go. So it wont be a nightmare as I had first thought.

All AC/DC fan club seats and up to 3000 more seats will be under this system to discourage scalping of the floor level and lower bowl seating. IE: the expensive seats. 

I see this expanding someday into a full blown procedure.

http://www.ticketmaster.com/acdc?ac_link=acdc2008_wi_text


----------



## GuitarsCanada

AC/DC support act announced




> AC/DC comes up with The Answer
> Published October 9, 2008 02:10 PM0 CommentsBuzz up! print email
> By Jon Zahlaway / LiveDaily Senior Writer
> Legendary rockers AC/DC, who later this month will launch their first world tour since 2001, have tapped Irish rock outfit The Answer [ tickets ] to hold down the opening slot.
> 
> The outing will be the inaugural US tour for The Answer, whose sound is often compared The Black Crowes and Free, according to a press release. The group has pulled opening duty in the past for The Rolling Stones, The Who and Aerosmith.
> "It is an honor and privilege for The Answer to be offered the opportunity to support probably the greatest rock 'n' roll act on the planet," frontman Cormac Neeson said in a prepared statement. "We are incredibly humbled."
> 
> To coincide with the tour, The Answer will make its North American recorded debut with the Nov. 11 release of "Never Too Late," a 4-song EP and bonus DVD featuring previously unseen footage, live performance highlights and exclusive band interviews. The set includes the cut "Never Too Late," which originally appeared on the band's debut full-length album, "Rise," which was released abroad in 2004. The cut also appears on the soon-to-be-released "Guitar Hero: World Tour" video game, which hits stores Oct. 26.
> 
> As previously reported, AC/DC is hitting the road behind its forthcoming album "Black Ice," which is due out Oct. 20. As has become more commonplace in recent years, AC/DC has joined the ranks of artists who cut deals with exclusive retail distributors; "Black Ice" will be sold in the US exclusively at Wal-Mart and Sam's Club, as well as via the band's website.
> 
> Produced by Brendan O'Brien (Bruce Springsteen, Pearl Jam) and mixed by the band's longtime audio engineer, Mike Fraser, "Black Ice" features the leadoff single "Rock 'N' Roll Train," which hit radio stations late last month and went to No. 1 at rock radio, according to Sony BMG. The cut is streaming at the band's website.


----------



## ne1roc

Here are some great pics of the AC/DC rehearsal concert! :rockon:

http://www.925jackfm.com/media/more.jsp?content=20081028_131938_5944


----------



## Rick31797

Thats great pictures. Thanks !!!! . wish i could go to it..what a stage setting including the run -away train.

what is the pre-show, for VIP's media ?? why didn't i get an invite haha

Angus is looking older than he did 8 years ago when i seen the Stiff upper lip tour.
Just watch out for those Cannon's going off at the end of the show..haha
Rick


----------



## mario

ne1roc said:


> Here are some great pics of the AC/DC rehearsal concert! :rockon:
> 
> http://www.925jackfm.com/media/more.jsp?content=20081028_131938_5944


Thank's for the pics ne1roc. Gonna be an awesome show Friday night!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Big night tonight. Anyone here attending?


----------



## mario

Yes sir, I will be attended with my wife, brother and sister-in-law. Should be a fun night out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

mario said:


> Yes sir, I will be attended with my wife, brother and sister-in-law. Should be a fun night out.


Be sure to give us a review. I have tickets for the January show.


----------



## mario

GuitarsCanada said:


> Be sure to give us a review. I have tickets for the January show.


Just got back from Toronto. It was a tremendous show! The sound was great considering it was in a baseball stadium. LOL....it was loud. The stage show was excellent...I loved the animation piece just before the first song. IMHO, the band sounded tight. Angus was amazing! He look's a little older (like the rest of us), but he still has the same swagger (....a little slower) and the guitar playing was dead on. Like 'em or hate them....AC/DC is just a kickass live band. I'm generally not a fan of huge stadium shows, but I think all of us (45,000) walked away from the show satisfied. Plus, Toronto is a fun city for a night out before, during and after the show.


----------



## ne1roc

Wow! No one has posted about the concert yet?

Well it was amazing! :rockon2:

It was a Rock N Roll show, and all that jive. Classic AC/DC show which is like listening to the best of AC/DC live. I will never tire of it and judging by the audience reaction, no one else will either. 

Angus Young is 55 or 56? The guy is still doing the bad boy boogie on stage? Where does he get the energy from?

Brian Johnson's vocal were almost too good???? I don't know if it is some sort of computerized technology or he had some sort of operation but man, he was right on last night.

I honestly had a big smile on my face the entire show. What Angus Young pulls off on stage, is the inspiration of air guitarist around the world. This show will not disappoint! Just the thousands of lighted AC DC horns in the audience is a site to see!

For those about to rock, in January, :smilie_flagge17: I salute you!


----------



## ne1roc

Dammit Mario, you beat me.

About the sound.........I agree with Mario! It was exceptional for the dome.
It was loud too.......not the loudest AD/DC concert though! that award goes to For Those About To Rock tour in Maple Leaf Gardens. My ears are still ringing at 4:00 pm today!


----------



## mario

ne1roc said:


> Wow! No one has posted about the concert yet?
> 
> Well it was amazing! :rockon2:
> 
> It was a Rock N Roll show, and all that jive. Classic AC/DC show which is like listening to the best of AC/DC live. I will never tire of it and judging by the audience reaction, no one else will either.
> 
> Angus Young is 55 or 56? The guy is still doing the bad boy boogie on stage? Where does he get the energy from?
> 
> Brian Johnson's vocal were almost too good???? I don't know if it is some sort of computerized technology or he had some sort of operation but man, he was right on last night.
> 
> I honestly had a big smile on my face the entire show. What Angus Young pulls off on stage, is the inspiration of air guitarist around the world. This show will not disappoint! Just the thousands of lighted AC DC horns in the audience is a site to see!
> 
> For those about to rock, in January, :smilie_flagge17: I salute you!


LOL, I beat you to it! As far as Brian Johnson's vocals...I totally agree with you. I thought before the show, his voice might weaken as the show went on....but it did not. It was a great Rock n' Roll show and I'm sure the fans who have tickets to the next show will not be dissappointed!


----------



## Rick31797

Gald you liked the show.. I seen them in 2000 ( stiff upper lip tour) never seen them before and i was very impressed,See alot of bands , and these guy rock and rock hard.

They got it down tight, ( well they should buy now..LOL I wish i could have went( my loss)

I have an old AC/DC video tape and Angus shook his head back and forth the whole concert. there is one part where he is at the side of the stage ,and a guy comes out with oxygen and puts a mask on him for about 30 secs.

He has slowed down alot but still one heck of a proformer.Not the best lead guitar player in the world, but he dont have to be, I like his style.

From the interveiws i seen a heck of a nice guy.. Not the devil he lets on he is... lol

Rik


----------



## mario

ne1roc said:


> Dammit Mario, you beat me.
> 
> About the sound.........I agree with Mario! It was exceptional for the dome.
> It was loud too.......not the loudest AD/DC concert though! that award goes to For Those About To Rock tour in Maple Leaf Gardens. My ears are still ringing at 4:00 pm today!


Hey ne1roc,

What did you think of the stage show? I thought the train looked pretty amazing. LOL, I loved the big balloon when they did "Whole Lotta' Rosie"....LOL, did you see where her hand was and what she was doing???!!!


----------



## Rick31797

I remember the whole lot a rosie.. she was Hot!!!! LOL Was, those about to rock the last song and did the cannon's go off.. man i can still feel that compression and that was 8 yrs ago...lol

Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Based on these reviews, I am looking forward to the show in January.


----------



## Rick31797

I heard on the radio of all the bands and events that have been at the Rogers centre / Skydome AC/DC sold out the fastest.
That place holds 60,000 people.. These guys know how to rock and i dont know anybody that was disappointed when i seen them Live.

Rik


----------



## Rick31797

SET LIST...

Rock 'n' Roll Train 

Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be 

Back In Black 

Big Jack 

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap 

Thunderstruck 

Black Ice 

The Jack 

Hells Bells 

War Machine 

Shoot to Thrill 

Anything Goes 

You Shook Me All Night Long 

T.N.T. 

Whole Lotta Rosie 

Let There Be Rock 

Encore: 

Highway To Hell 

For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice set-list. Any idea on length of show? Was there an opening act as well?


----------



## Rick31797

I am getting this info from a friend that went,( I didnt go :-( ..... he see's alot of concerts and gives me a good review.


There was supposed to be an opening band. They were all set up and should have gone on at 7:30pm. At 8:30pm they made an announcement that , due to traffic problems the opening band , "The Answers" would not be able to perform. I did talk to the guy beside me who said that he has a friend that went to the Detroit show the day before and he said that ,"The Answers" were a pretty good Rockin band from Ireland. So I was kind of looking forward to seeing them. What a missed opportunity for them to possibly make many thousands of new fans. The show was about 2 hours and 15 min. The cartoon at the beginning was AMAZING , it couldn't have been any better ! Then they played Rock N Roll Train right after it , it was perfect !!! Great show 

Rick


----------



## ne1roc

The traffic was horrendous that night! The combination of AC/DC, Friday night and crappy weather was a perfect recipe for disaster. It took me almost 2 hours with trying to find parking before I actually stepped foot in the dome.

My recommendation is to get downtown early and enjoy a bite to eat before the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ne1roc said:


> The traffic was horrendous that night! The combination of AC/DC, Friday night and crappy weather was a perfect recipe for disaster. It took me almost 2 hours with trying to find parking before I actually stepped foot in the dome.
> 
> My recommendation is to get downtown early and enjoy a bite to eat before the show.


I find that is almost a pre-requisite for anything in TO now. Used to be a day when I could leave Niagara at 6:00 for a 7:30 show and have no problem getting there on time. Now it seems if I leave at 4:00 I am pushing it to hit the start of the show. Parking is a nightmare. I will most likely go in early for this show in January.


----------



## Kiggz

Can someone explain to me how angus does those load squeals ? are thos pitch harmonics ? the solo at the start and the ones at the end ? Rite when the camera is zooming in on the stage and the time is at just before 2:00 on from there he murks it how the **** does he make those sounds! And then in the last solo he shreds the shit outa everyone with that bend lick.

That has to be some amazing picking skill, is there any lessons on that kinda shit what technique is that! please someone shine the light on my question.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icIygHdSGFc


----------



## Rick31797

*angus*

Just from some of the interviews i have read about him and, my option, Angus uses a pick, but also will pull a couple strings with his fingers.. ( At the right moments and then back to pick again. He also plays around with the volume on his guitar, and pickup switch.

There is alot going on with his right hand than you think. But also he has 4 100 watt marshall's to play with.
And i believe he knows the position on stage to be, to get the most out of the SG at those moments and doesn't have to be directly in front of the amp.

You got to realize this guy has been doing this for along time..over and over again.I think when he was born, out came Angus and right behind him out slides a SG.. LOL
I have always wanted to plug my guitar into a set up like he has to just hear the difference.
Rick


----------



## Kiggz

yea he surely stepped outta the depts of hell with that SG in hands. 

How the **** does he do that shit at 2:00 ? is that just frantic picking on the G string or something ? lol it sounded bad ass but i cant do it that fast is it just his pick ups or something ?


----------



## Rick31797

I just heard on the Radio..That AC/DC may be adding another show in Jan in Ottawa < or Kanata. hope its true., and i hope i can get tickets.
Rick


----------



## Kiggz

I am not missing the toronto show, not sure how often AC/DC comes to toronto but i really wanna see this show in jan in case they dont come back for a long time or ever again lol


----------



## zdogma

Rick31797 said:


> I just heard on the Radio..That AC/DC may be adding another show in Jan in Ottawa < or Kanata. hope its true., and i hope i can get tickets.
> Rick


I'll be there even if I have to pay the scalper prices. I hope they've improved that terrible Capital Tickets site (where they sell all the Scotiabank Place tix), it seems to lock up if more than two people are logged in at the same time.


----------



## Rick31797

AC/DC don't come around that often. I seen the 2000 stiff upper lip tour and i think that was the last time they where in Kanata.. 8 years is a long time.
Not sure about out west or other places.
Rick


----------



## Starbuck

Hey! Attended last nights show at the Dome and All i can say is...kksjur It was SO much fun! The vibe was absolutely fantasic and Johnson held his own on the Bon Scott tunes.. Rosie was a blast and it was just a great High energy show. The sound could have been better, but what can you expect from that place? Angus Young is an amazing show man and I have to ask, How DOES he do it?

They played all the old standards, The Jack, Rosie, Thunderstruck, Back in Black, New ones from Black ice, Rock N Roll Train (Show opener), War Machine and maybe two more? Even stayed for the encore which was Highway to Hell & For Those About to Rock. Anyone notice what the Flames Resembled? 

The Crowd was a really great mix of all ages, Nice to see parents with their kids. The couples which were made of of the girls who only knew Shook me made for interesting people watching... 

All in All 2 maloiks http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=maloik Up!
up!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I second that review. I was 8th row floor, which made for great viewing. But I hate that venue for sound. You hear everything about three times. It's like an echo chamber. But the show itself was great. Took me a good 2.5 hours to get into TO from Niagara (normal drive time 1 hr) and after finally finding some parking I got into my seat at about 8:20. I left right at the end, before the encore and was able to at least get out of town without another giant mess.


----------



## Rick31797

I don't know anybody that has been to a AC/DC concert that didn't walk thinking WOW!!! what a show.
You cant say that for all bands, I seen ZZ top a few years back and was not impressed.

I class AC/DC in the same Caliber as Rush and KIss.. They give it there all, they don't disappoint young or old, you get more than your money's worth.. They are on stage for more than 2 hrs.
They never seem to have a bad show
How does Angus do it????? well lets agree he has been at it for a couple years.. haha

I mean how many times has he played these songs. He is getting older and doesn't move as much as he use to.. But you would have to go way back to the " let there be rock" VHS show to see the Difference. ( There he needed Oxygen mask at one point.

There are not too many bands that are as hot or more so today than they where 20 years ago. And they have perfected the open chord song.. Nothing complicated but they have proven a good song doesn't have to have complex chords to make it a hit.

I got there new CD ( Black Ice) and i found that i liked the first 1/2 of the CD be the last 1/2 seem to lack something..maybe the arrangement of song's should be different. But some good songs like war machine and Big Jack.

I was also surprised at the age group at the AC/DC concerts. ( I shouldn't be) I felt old , but there was seniors there and very young. so everyday they are building new fans.

Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Angus is certainly a showman and it is clear that AC/DC has turned into the Angus Young show but to me, Malcolm holds the band together. His guitar work is great. He is the better guitar player in that band. Angus will even tell you that.


----------



## Rick31797

I agree that Malcolm guitar works is the foundation to the AC/DC sound.. there is no doubt about that.

But it takes two to make it work. Angus does all the fills and leads, and i am quite sure Angus could switch places with Malcolm and do the job but i am not so sure Malcolm could do what Angus does, on the guitar..

He has a quirky way of playing leads, bluesy style, rock style and then at times uses a pick but is able to not use the pick and pinch 2 strings as in finger style.. Makes it looks easy.. 

Malcolm does a great job plays his part, moves up to the mic and sings his part and then moves back, to stay out of the way, he seems quite comfortable to have his brother be the showman, and have all the limelight that goes along with it.


Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Rick31797 said:


> I agree that Malcolm guitar works is the foundation to the AC/DC sound.. there is no doubt about that.
> 
> But it takes two to make it work. Angus does all the fills and leads, and i am quite sure Angus could switch places with Malcolm and do the job but i am not so sure Malcolm could do what Angus does, on the guitar..
> 
> He has a quirky way of playing leads, bluesy style, rock style and then at times uses a pick but is able to not use the pick and pinch 2 strings as in finger style.. Makes it looks easy..
> 
> Malcolm does a great job plays his part, moves up to the mic and sings his part and then moves back, to stay out of the way, he seems quite comfortable to have his brother be the showman, and have all the limelight that goes along with it.
> 
> 
> Rick



Yes, Malcolm is very happy to play that role. I would never attempt to say that Angus is not great, in AC/DC. I just have never held him up there as a "great" guitar player. More a showman and obviously a vital part of that band. Set list below.

WHAT AC/DC PLAYED: 

Rock 'N' Roll Train 

Hell Ain't A Bad Place to Be 

Back In Black 

Big Jack 

Dirty Deeds (Done Dirt Cheap) 

Thunderstruck 

Black Ice 

The Jack 

Hells Bells 

Shoot To Thrill 

War Machine 

Anything Goes 

You Shook Me All Night Long 

TNT 

Whole Lotta Rosie 

Let There Be Rock 

ENCORE: 

Highway To Hell 

For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## Starbuck

Rick31797 said:


> How does Angus do it????? well lets agree he has been at it for a couple years.. haha
> 
> I mean how many times has he played these songs. He is getting older and doesn't move as much as he use to.. But you would have to go way back to the " let there be rock" VHS show to see the Difference. ( There he needed Oxygen mask at one point.
> Rick


That goes without saying and that's NOT what I'm talking about. When I say how does he do it? The man has incredible stamina. I've seen the Let there be Rock DVD and I think it's more amazing that he's still running around like that now! Not that 53 is old, but the man smokes like a fiend and can still perform like the little Demon he is. Well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Scottone

ne1roc said:


> The traffic was horrendous that night! The combination of AC/DC, Friday night and crappy weather was a perfect recipe for disaster. It took me almost 2 hours with trying to find parking before I actually stepped foot in the dome.
> 
> My recommendation is to get downtown early and enjoy a bite to eat before the show.


The trick is to park a few blocks away from the venue. I like a good walk after standing for 2 hours. I always park at Bell Trinity Square in the Bay - Dundas area. Absolutely no problems getting in or out of the core.

For some reason, I thought the show was at Air Canada Center and actually got admitted with my ticket. Realized that I was in the wrong place when they started introducing the Raptors 

Once I got there, it was a great show. IMO, Angus' vibrato technique is one of the best in the business. Malcolm is an incredible player too and a huge part of their sound.


----------



## demon

I think Angus is a great guitarist with his own sound which is very hard to do. His tone is always very good too, and the riffs just speak for themselves. Not so much his solos, which all sound the same, but his hooks and fills are great and theres NO band with the hellfire boogie of ac/dc..


----------



## Scottone

demon said:


> . Not so much his solos, which all sound the same, ..


I have to strongly disagree with this statement. IMO his solos are great little compositions on their own....very memorable and melodic.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

For those of you that missed AC/DC's first swing through North America. Here is your last chance to see them on this tour.

Moncton Aug 6th
Montreal Aug 8th
Ottawa Aug 10th
Winnipeg Aug 22nd
Regina Aug 24th
Edmonton Aug 26th
Vancouver Aug 29th


Tickets on sale at the usual sources


----------



## ne1roc

Saturday August 8 in Montreal!!!! I'm looking into this! Make for a great weekend!


----------



## Brennan

Hoping to get my tickets when they go on sale tomorrow morning, can't wait!


----------



## petiterose

I'll go to the Montreal show on august, 8th and I've got amazing tickets : yeah !!!!


----------

